# Arabian Sport Horse class questions!!!



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know about the mane - I'm not in the arab "loop". Is it dressage-bred sporthorse? Or what? 

As for the halter/bridle, I'd say 90% of the in-hand classes I've seen prefer 1-2 year olds in halters and 3+ year olds in bridles. Inhand hunters tend to go in bridles starting at 1 though. 

If it's a local/smaller show, I'd stick with a halter since the horse is used to one.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

The mane is sometimes french braided... such as they do with the arabs in dressage.

Picture:
http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.co...ding-long-mane-for-english-help-andibraid.jpg


----------

